

Machine-learning: Crowdsourcing Feature discovery - datascientist
http://strata.oreilly.com/2014/03/crowdsourcing-feature-discovery.html

======
avg81
Very good article. A lot of times features are overlooked as they are seen as
part of modeling exercise. The more diverse they are, better it is to improve
predictions. In descriptive models too, they play a critical role in providing
inferences and insights.

